# 1933 rollfast motobike project.



## prewarkid (Mar 5, 2014)

After 12 years of being in the bicycle hobby I finally picked up a Motobike.  I always flirted with the idea of buying one but always ended up picking up a ballooner instead.  I found this one at a local cycle swap here in SoCal.  After looking over the bike it seams to be in great condition and will clean up with ease which is a well needed break after the intense clean up job I had with the WF 4-gill project I just finished.  
I decided to use the original wood rims and modify them to accept modern tires. 
More photos to follow. 









 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tailhole (Mar 5, 2014)

That is an awesome bike.  Great find, looks like a fun and rewarding bike to work with.  It looks great now!


----------



## Iverider (Mar 6, 2014)

What tires are you running? Are those the Red Linus tires? Looks nice!


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm going to be running 700c 35 Kenda tires for a smooth comfortable  ride.  
The red tires on it look to be repop solid rubber tires.  I was able to remove them with ease.   












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 6, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> I'm going to be running 700c 35 Kenda tires for a smooth comfortable  ride.
> The red tires on it look to be repop solid rubber tires.  I was able to remove them with ease.
> 
> 
> ...




LMK how this works for you. I have a couple 28" bikes with single tube metal clad wheels I'd like to get on the road. Hoping I can go this route as well instead of the Velocity Blunts.


----------



## catfish (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2014)

*money*

those 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 tires that you removed are worth some money to a wheelmen , that thick tiring is hard to find ,, if you are going to sell it you might want to put the ad on a wheelmen site ,, please show the progress of how you put your other tires on ,, thanks , nice bike ,, branche


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2014)

CABEr's can be Wheelmen too......


----------



## walter branche (Mar 6, 2014)

*sometimes*

as long as you know the secret handshake


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 6, 2014)

*Red tires*



walter branche said:


> those 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 tires that you removed are worth some money to a wheelmen , that thick tiring is hard to find ,, if you are going to sell it you might want to put the ad on a wheelmen site ,, please show the progress of how you put your other tires on ,, thanks , nice bike ,, branche




Is there a specific site you recommend or would Ebay be better?


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 6, 2014)

I finished cleaning the frame and tank.   









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 6, 2014)

*How Far?*

I love the patina, are you planning on keeping the original paint?


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 6, 2014)

moparrecyclers said:


> I love the patina, are you planning on keeping the original paint?




Yes, the bike will keep its original paint.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 7, 2014)

prewarkid said:


> Yes, the bike will keep its original paint.




That's how we roll here on the Cabe! 

Looking great, Joey! Another fine addition to the Stable!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2014)

That puppy needs to be in my Rollfast-moto thread...love it!


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 9, 2014)

Today I added the fork, stem, crank set and fenders.  I realized that the front fender was incorrect, fortunately a friend had a correct matching fender with the exact fender striping.   Talk about luck!  Another friend had a spare cross bar that matched the handles to a T.   I just need to clean them up now.   














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 12, 2014)

One modified rim down.  One to go! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 15, 2014)

All done.  














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lookin' sharp How's she ride?


----------



## prewarkid (Mar 15, 2014)

*Ride*

The bike rides alot better than I expected.  I am hearing some noise coming from the rims  when i reach higher speeds which makes me uncomfortable.  I'll most likely add modern rims just to be on the safe side.


----------

